# Need Info On Shoreline Park Boat Ramp Please?



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

I havent been over there in many years just how many parking slots do they have and what time should I plan on getting there for a spot?

Thanks,

Howard


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

They have a good number of truck spots and you also can park up the road.

If it's a weekend, it's packed by 7-7:30


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

Get there early for a parking spaceand lock down everything you do not want to walk off while your gone. Including your trailer, trailer spare tire, and if you drive a truck anything in the bed.


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I noticed a few Fridays ago that people were parking there boats and trucks there on friday Nights to "Reserve" a spot to park for Saturday morning. That's kinda B/S but hell, what ever it takes to get on the water!!!:letsdrink


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

Make sure you have $10 cash.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

The place looks VERY nice now and I thought it was only $5.00 .


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

10 bucks now or a yearly pass of $50 (I believe)


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

how do they know if you paid or not? its just like the one on the south side of 3 mile bridge. it says to put the tag in your dash but how do they know you actually put the money in the container?


----------



## jacks (Nov 11, 2010)

on the weekend they have people out there checking


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

$10 or pass, you can bet they'll be out there this weekend checking.


----------

